

How to Enjoy the Often Exhausting, Depressing Role of Parenthood - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/how-to-enjoy-the-often-exhausting-depressing-role-of-parenthood/250901/

======
krupan
"Spending time with your spouse is also an important tool for getting through
parenthood"

Goes right along with the best advice I got early in my marriage: "A
babysitter is cheaper than a divorce."

------
WalterSear
"Remember the cost, idealize the benefit"

In other words, it's magical. As in, magical thinking.

------
AznHisoka
how about some love for the people who want to be parents but can't?

~~~
HedgeMage
We don't have a shortage of kids, we have a shortage of good parents. Adopt!

The problem--at least here in the US--is that we create too much friction in
adoption, both legally and socially, resulting in people going to insane
lengths to conceive children in risky situations, rather than taking in
children who desperately need loving homes.

